# Baking Classes??



## Nas21 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello again everyone,

My mom's really keen on learning how to bake Arabian pastries here (Baklava, specifically). Does anyone know of any cooking or baking classes here in Dubai ? It would be much appreciated!  

Thanks!!


----------

